

Kid/Teen Programmers on the rise? - codemeh
http://www.codemeh.com/blogs/cdog5000/kid-teen-programmers-rise-2/

======
mattdeboard
"Get a head-start in your career. This is a brutal mistake even 18 year old's
make, Though it may be hard to gain experience as a nurse or doctor being only
15 years old, not reading up on any career is where any teen can slack."

Guess my 31-year-old ass better pack it in.

